# How do I save this ebook to cd?



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

For the life of me, I cannot think of how to save this book to cd. I save lots of literature on disk, and want this one really bad. It is a free book, out of copyright, and I want the pictures included. Nothing seems to be cooperating with me this morning, and I can't seem to do it. Normally, I save them to my documents or library, then move them to disc, but this one won't go. Help.

Guess I'd better give a link, haha:

http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/31709

Our Southern Highlanders on Gutenburg Press.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

In the format column, RIGHT click on either the HTML or ePub and select "save link as" to download it. (epub is a variation of HTML)

Hmmm, looks like some of the images time out. Try this if they don't all download. Open the view as HTML and then reload the page until all the images are present. Then "save page as"

Just read Chapter VII from it on the whiskey tax. Pretty darn good relating of how things developed. Looks like I have another book to read.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you Harry. It took me all morning, but I got it transcribed onto a cd, and went the long way around. Gads, why can't it be simple? 

The text downloaded onto my documents on one d/l. The pictures on another. I went through and manually inserted the pics into the text where they were supposed to be.

Then, put it into the pictures folder, which I could then drag and drop onto a blank cd. I have it now on cd, and in the pictures folder on my hard drive. 

Yes, it is very, very interesting reading. I have another saved onto cd "Stories of Georgia" by Joel Chandler Harris. When I run across something like this I am so glad I have a way to save it for later reading. 

I have heard people talking in these vernaculars when I was a kid. If you listen, you can still hear some of it today in certain places. 

Straightening up downstairs, I found one book I though had gotten away from me: "Marching Through Georgia", about how the civilians dealt with Sherman as he swept through to the sea. Real stories, from letters and diaries of people living back then. 

Thanks again, I'll keep your instructions for future reference. Have a good day!


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Seems like an awful lot of trouble to go to for a book. I usually just download the PDF from archive.org (use Advanced Search) or Google Books. You can find just about any book you want that's out of copyright, and they're scanned images so they look exactly like the book appeared in print.


----------

